# Info About Caliber 191Yc



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

Hi all, in "Excessive Use Of Sales Forum" thread I promised to get back on forum for real (even if I didn't get one of those feared PMs from admins)  And here I am. And I do have a question to ask too.

Last 24 hours I've been trying to find more info on a russian pocket watch conversion I got recently (non-running at the moment). It has caliber 191yC movement inside and finding info about that movement and pocket watches which featured it has been a strugle. Mainly since all the talk about this movement seems to be about russian diver's watch (which by the way is way cool collectors piece, but not the topic of this thread). I have added pictures below, now I would love to hear more about this movement before I go out there and try to find a watchmaker to repair it for me. Have you stumbled upon pocket watches with this movement? It's a pocket watch movement but there doesn't seem to be any info on pocket watches having this movement inside them 



















I just love that aged dial. And the case is simply utilitarian, with nothing extra, no inscriptions anywhere. Simple snap on back (no o-rings either) simple crown and small lugs. I'd love to get that one on my wrist, and this is coming from a guy who likes usually rather small watches in modern sense


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

You can see a lot of those old pocket and wrist watches into the Mark Gordon's site.

Go to site index & search, and click on "type-1" to the bottom of the page.

They are the first fully sovietic movements, coming from the Dueber Hampden factory... you know the old history of sovietic watchmaking. :smartass:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

You can see a lot of those old pocket and wrist watches into the Mark Gordon's site.

Go to site index & search, and click on "type-1" to the bottom of the page.

They are the first fully sovietic movements, coming from the Dueber Hampden factory... you know the old history of sovietic watchmaking. :smartass:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

Vaurien said:


> You can see a lot of those old pocket and wrist watches into the Mark Gordon's site.
> 
> Go to site index & search, and click on "type-1" to the bottom of the page.
> 
> They are the first fully sovietic movements, coming from the Dueber Hampden factory... you know the old history of sovietic watchmaking. :smartass:


Thanks for the info! It seems that these movements had plenty of variations. Let's see if I can get my watch in running condition with the help of a watchmaker (if I can find one that is willing to work with old russian movements)


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

As Vaurien pointed out, the movement is a Type-1. 191ChS is the designation for specialist dive watches (which used Type-1 movements) made by Agat Zlatoust for the Soviet military.


----------

